# Spinning- Yak yarn



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

This will be my first post after figuring out how to do a photo. Hopefully I can begin to share some of my spinning results with you, as many of you have done. It is inspiring to see what everyone does. Thanks!
Yak is not the easiest fiber to spin - it's super short. But the end result is oh so soft. I'll be doing more..


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is just beautiful and your spinning is perfect. Glad you figured out how to post a picture and looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I love it. Never spin with it. It's gorgeous


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Such beautiful knitting and plying!! What a magnificent skein.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

That even looks soft from the picture! Lovely just lovely!


----------



## Maginel (Mar 1, 2015)

Any thoughts on what your beautiful skein will 
become?


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Actually, a KP member asked about someone to spin yak this summer. I had done a little at that point, so contacted her. She'll have to show us what she makes, eventually! OK, Jan??


----------



## Maginel (Mar 1, 2015)

BirchPoint said:


> Actually, a KP member asked about someone to spin yak this summer. I had done a little at that point, so contacted her. She'll have to show us what she makes, eventually! OK, Jan??


I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful yarn. Looks so soft.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I love the color but need to ask (newbie) was it originally that color of did you dye it?


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

Very nice! I've only spun yak blends, never just yak. Maybe I'll give it a try sometime.


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

Yak is rightly called "the poor woman's cashmere"--your yarn is lovely. It will be warm--hats, scarfs, gloves/mittens would be nice. Looks like the natural color of the yak.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

This is the natural color. It also comes in a lighter brown. It is not an easy spin. I also have a silk/yak blend, but have yet to try it. This winter sometime, I hope. Any suggestions by someone who has spun the blend?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Just gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Thank you. It was one of those challenges that was good to do, and fun in the end.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Such a rich color!! Nice spinning!!!


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

Yak is slippery--sort of like alpaca. It wants to be spun fine with a lot of twist and minimum take up on the wheel.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh that is gorgeous!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------

